# Kill Dump mksnap_ffs snap sub process?



## Harvey (Sep 22, 2013)

Doing a `dump` for the /tmp partition: `dump -0Lauf - -C32 -b64 /dev/da0p5 | xz > /home/da0p5.dump.xz`. But it never completed i.e. its sub process `/sbin/mksnap_ffs /tmp /tmp/.snap/dump_snapshot` never completes. CPU maxed out. 

Can `kill` the dump process but not the subprocess mksnap_ffs. Wondering how to `kill` this sub process. i.e no luck with `kill -9 #processnumber`.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 23, 2013)

Why dump(8) /tmp/ at all? There's nothing worth backing up in there. Heck, my systems even run on tmpfs(5) so after a reboot /tmp/ is completely empty.


----------



## Harvey (Sep 23, 2013)

I am assuming the reason tmp needs to done is *I*'m doing a live snapshot.


```
# /dev/da0p5 /tmp
dump -0Lauf - -C32 -b64 /dev/da0p5 | xz > /home/HarveyW/da0p5.dump.xz*
```
This thread implied it was a valid partition to migrate: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=11680

I'd still be interested to know how to regain control of mksnap_ffs without a hard reboot.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 23, 2013)

Do not store anything permanent in /tmp, and then there is no reason to back it up.

I don't know how to kill a running snapshot.  It should eventually finish.  If not, there may be something wrong with that filesystem (run fsck(8)), or maybe SUJ is enabled on it.  Check the output of `tunefs -p /tmp`.


----------

